# PCB Pier Selection



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm planning to visit PCB next week(1/1 - 1/3). I'll stay there for only 2 days. I believe they have two fishing piers, Dan Russel and County Pier. Which one is better to catch some Flounders, Sheepshed or Spanish? I wonder how they are doing now and which pier is better to try. Those bait shops at the piers, are they carring live baits too? I appreciate any information.:thumbup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Pier Park fishing pier*

I'm not a pier angler but the pier at Pier Park is the newest and longest. 
You might check with Half Hitch, they have a bait and tackle shop at the pier. 

http://www.halfhitch.com/


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

I am from PCB and both piers are the same length and were just both buillt after Ivan. Neither one is particularly better it just depends on the day. Sheepies I know for sure are all over the pier at pier park but I am sure they are also on the other one also. Good Luck


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

They are also designed the exact same. So I would just fish which ever you are closest to.


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you for your advice. I guess it's just my luck of the day then.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*pier*

Wasn't aware they were the same. I have walked out to the end of the pier at Pier Park and it's awesome. I remember driving by a pier toward PCB and it looked shorter than Pier Park.


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yep they are both the same and I am pretty sure but not 100% that they are the longest piers on the gulf coast.


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like they were the biggest piers on the gulf coast side in florida. 
http://www.southernresorts.com/7712/competition-for-the-gulfs-longest-pier/


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Pier Park pier was built first, then just over a year later, the county used the city's plans and built theirs. You are able to park closer on the county pier than on the city pier. There is a restroom on the county pier where on the city pier you have to walk back to the ticket booth.


----------

